# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  KERA SUPERFOODS OFRECE A GRANEL MACA , LUCUMA Y CACAO

## Kera Superfoods

Estimados , somos Kera superfoods SAC somos una empresa con mas de 3 años en el mercado nos dedicamos a la venta en doypack y granel de los siguientes productos , brindamos excelentes precios y calidad en los empaques a granel:   Lúcuma en polvoMaca amarilla en polvoMaca Negra en polvoMaca Roja en polvoCacao NibsCacao en polvoArandano deshidratado blueberry enteroCranberry deshidratado trozadoCereza deshidratadaAguaymanto deshidratadoHarina de almendrasHarina de cocoAvena en hojuelas precocidasAlgarrobo en polvoAcai en polvoCamu camu en polvo atomizadoArandano en polvo atomizadoPanela en polvoHarina integral de trigoHarina de platanoHarina de tocoshHarina de yucaAzucar de cocoGoma xantanTarwi en polvoEritritol  Manejamos excelentes precios por mayor , entregamos en bolsas de 5 kilos. Contacto : 950671977 - comercial2@kerasuperfood.comTemas similares: KERA SUPERFOODS OFRECE A GRANEL MACA , LUCUMA Y CACAO Superfoods Peru: Harina o polvo de lúcuma (Lucuma Powder) PRODUCTOS A GRANEL - SUPERFOODS Oferta de Harina de Lucuma , Harina de Maca  , maca entera y otras harinas VENDO:ALGARROBO EN POLVO,MACA,QUINUA,FRIJOL CANARIO,FRIJOL CASTILLA,FRIJOL PANAMITO,ARBEJA,PALLARES,GARBANZO,FRIJOL MANTEQUILLA,LUCUMA EN POLVO,CACAO EN GRANO,ETC

----------

